

Create a blog using Emacs - mgallivan
http://renard.github.com/o-blog/

======
tadfisher
By coincidence, I've been investigating various blogging solutions that
integrate with org-mode.

O-blog is pretty good, but it suffers from having horrible defaults that break
when your org file isn't structured to its expectations. It also does too much
by default, and there's no simple way to tell it _not_ to do some of these
things. Pretty much all customization depends on you understanding a bunch of
template layouts with embedded elisp and how they all fit together. Ideally,
you'd want to be able to toggle various features via Customize or your init
file, but o-blog ships with defaults that make this a lot of work.

The baked-in Bootstrap integration is also something I could do without. I
don't see why an org exporter needs to know anything about layout, truthfully;
just export HTML or Markdown of your subtree and let a dedicated static site
generator do the work. O-blog really needs to separate its concerns here and
set some sane defaults.

The solution I settled on is a slightly-tweaked version of the relatively
ancient org-jekyll package. I can blog from any org file by setting a :blog:
tag on a subtree, and customizing Jekyll is really simple. Plus I can utilize
the existing universe of Jekyll plugins without pulling my hair out.

